# War Of The Worlds



## Harpo (Apr 4, 2007)

Which version is the best in your opinion? 

Would HG Wells have disapproved of Jeff Wayne's musical version?
Did Orson Welles upset more people than Speilberg?


----------



## j d worthington (Apr 4, 2007)

I voted for Wells' novel -- although, I must admit, I've not seen the Spielberg film... though I've seen enough from it to be curious, but very sceptical.....

However... how to you mean, did Orson Welles upset more people? As far as I know, people weren't panicking and leaving their homes because of the Spielberg film.....


----------



## Lenny (Apr 4, 2007)

Whilst both films were good, they were set in America, which I didn't like. It's an English story, written by an Englishman, set in England, so of course Hollywood has to whip out ye olde poetic licence and set it in America.

So I vote for the novel.


----------



## Wolfeborn (Apr 4, 2007)

I went to see the musical live last year and it blew my mind so will vote for this.  Plus stuck pretty close to the novel and has awesome music to go along with it!


----------



## Talysia (Apr 4, 2007)

Another vote for the novel.  There's nothing quite like the written word for recreating the true feeling of the story.


----------



## bruno-1012 (Apr 4, 2007)

I voted for the novel as well.

I also have a liking for Jeff Wayne's version, especially 'Thunder Child', but it doesn't compare to the book.


----------



## The Ace (Apr 4, 2007)

The book was excellent, but the musical (originally heard on a mono record player) just blew me away.  OOOOOOOOOOOOLLLAAAAAAAAAAAW !!!


----------



## Nesacat (Apr 4, 2007)

I voted for the book though Wells came a close second. I have not seen the musical and the Spielberg movie could have done without Tom Cruise needing to be a larger than life hero and the resulting holes in the plot. Spielberg did a good job with the aliens though.


----------



## Nikitta (Apr 5, 2007)

I voted for the book too. I haven't seen the musical, though I want to. The Spielberg movie seriously disappointed me because I thought it really broke with the spirit and the feeling of the book in a bad way. 

I thought that the 1953 movie was much much better, though I saw Spielbergs version first. For one thing, the 1953 film does a good job at showing the desperation of the many people fleeing and how otherwise civilized people become like uncivilized animals in such a situation, which I found to be an important point in the book. The people generally seem much more real in the 1953 film than in Spielbergs version.

I don't think that movies necesarily have to follow the books by the letter, but they really have to stay true to the spirit and feeling of the book. If they do that, I'm fine with parts of the plot being different, but if it isn't then it's just ruined to me.


----------



## Joel007 (Apr 5, 2007)

The old movie was far superior to the new one, but the book blows them both away.


----------



## Locksmith (Apr 5, 2007)

Difficult, because it's comparing apples and pears, but I voted for the musical, which I think is brilliant (although I did like the book). I even bought _Ulla-dub-Ulla (The Remixes)_, although history is likely to record this event as "Locksmith's folly".


----------



## Alienweirdo (Apr 5, 2007)

i voted for the orsen welles broadcast, because it scared the hell out of me when i first heard it.


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Apr 5, 2007)

This is a case of apples and oranges. Each medium has its own limitations and special requirements to adapt and dramatize any story, let alone Wells'. Accordingly, it is to be expected that some outright alterations will be made if it is to be adapted successfully from one media to another. 

Nonetheless, I cast my vote with Wells' original book - although I can find something exceptionally praiseworthy in each of the other interpretations too - with the noted exception of the Spielberg/Cruise version. And if you wish to know my reasons for this you'll need to read my review of that movie posted on this site.


----------



## HappyHippo (Apr 5, 2007)

I voted for Orson Welle's, for the same reason as Alienwierdo. 

I CANNOT ABIDE THE CRUISE VERSION IT IS AN AFFRONT TO MY BRAIN! *cough* sorry... too much of a contrived happy ending, set in America, and the aliens were such a disappointment, with that kind of budget.

With regards to the musical, I have been forced to listen to it in the car on too many occasions to still enjoy it much. It scared the living poo out of me aged ten; ULLA was too terrifying to comprehend. Yes, I'm a wuss.


----------



## Pyan (Apr 5, 2007)

Book for me - I've never yet seen a film that lives up to my image of the original.


----------



## mightymem (Apr 6, 2007)

For me the book was easily the best then follows the 1950s version of the movie then spilbergs version just because it was fun. I have not heard the Orsan Wells radio version or seen the musical War of the Worlds though.


----------



## j d worthington (Apr 6, 2007)

mightymem said:


> For me the book was easily the best then follows the 1950s version of the movie then spilbergs version just because it was fun. I have not heard the Orsan Wells radio version or seen the musical War of the Worlds though.


 
I'm trying to find if there's a site where you can download the thing to listen to, but the only one I've found so far, you have to purchase it. While I'll give that link, I think people should be warned that they do have to pay. There is, however, a brief clip you can listen to:

About.com: http://www.earthstation1.com/wotw.html

http://www.war-ofthe-worlds.co.uk/war_worlds_orson_1938.mp3

Feature on The War Of The Worlds (Orson Welles) radio broadcast of 1938

On the other hand, I also found one that includes the script. Not quite as good as hearing the broadcast, of course (you miss not only the various voice characterizations, but the music and sound effects, etc.), but at least you can get a fair idea of the thing:

THE WAR OF THE WORLDS - SCRIPT - Orson Welles & the Mercury Theratre on the Air


----------



## Razorback (Apr 6, 2007)

I agree with the book.  A few movies make a good alternative, but I’ve yet to see one that equals a good book.  I’ve only heard clips from the radio version, but they sounded good.  I am going to break down and buy it for Halloween one of these days.   I was disappointed by the Spielberg version.


----------



## Happy Joe (Apr 8, 2007)

I am with the majority on this one; the book is best, IMO.  
I second HH's opinion of the Cruise movie, and world rate it worst of the available choices.

Enjoy!


----------



## mosaix (Apr 9, 2007)

Lenny said:


> Whilst both films were good, they were set in America, which I didn't like. It's an English story, written by an Englishman, set in England, so of course Hollywood has to whip out ye olde poetic licence and set it in America.
> 
> So I vote for the novel.



My words Lenny, my very words......


----------



## Lenny (Apr 9, 2007)

Well, mine really. But I don't mind letting them out to you for a small fee. As long as they don't come back damaged, or dirty, or complaining of bad treatment...


----------



## brsrkrkomdy (Apr 9, 2007)

The book is always better and it's from H.G. Wells. So, yeah, I voted for the book. However, that being said, I liked the first two earlier versions: Orson Welles' radio play and the George Pal version of the movie. Nothing'll top that movie believe you/me. As for Spielberg, it would've been an improvement without Tom Cruise in my humble opinion. As for Spielberg's Martians, they looked like rejects from a Devlin/Emmerich film Independence Day.


----------



## bruno-1012 (Apr 10, 2007)

I see that Jeff Waynes version will be playing in Glasgow in December.

Just might be worth a look for us locals....


----------



## mosaix (Apr 10, 2007)

Lenny said:


> Well, mine really. But I don't mind letting them out to you for a small fee. As long as they don't come back damaged, or dirty, or complaining of bad treatment...



Just because you managed to get them displayed on a screen on the Chrons doesn't mean to say I didn't think of them before that! 

Anyway who says they're coming back at all?


----------



## Lenny (Apr 10, 2007)

Well, if they do come back, they'd better come back undamaged, clean, and... hey! You're stealing my words! Thief!


----------



## HappyHippo (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey! No squabbling, boys! Here's some words you can share, if you want to:

TRUMPET
EQUALISES
DELICIOUS
WOBBLY

(as they were random words, please, no psychology!)

why do the Americans take a perfectly good period story, and set it in modern America? Period peices have still been well recieved - ie Titanic, Gangs of New York - and they could have still had Tom Cruise in it, doing one of his sooooo convincing 'Britisher' accents.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 10, 2007)

As long as mosie isn't a Trumpet player too, then all is well.  He can have the other three words.

---

I want to get something straight - is the Jeff Wayne musical a proper musical with a stage and actors and everything? Because I've heard the music, and thought that it was some kind of musical audio booky thing.


----------



## HappyHippo (Apr 10, 2007)

It's both. It's currently touring the UK (heinously dear tickets, BTW), here's a link:
http://www.thewaroftheworlds.com/
My beloved hubby likes to sing 'Forever Autumn' at me when he's feeling maudlin...ewww...

Well done for sharing! *applause*


----------



## The Ace (Apr 10, 2007)

"C'mon HH, it just shows how much he'd miss you, the narrator's world fell apart at Carrie's absence, his sole consolation being that she was safe."


----------



## HappyHippo (Apr 10, 2007)

he says 'hmmm' and admits he's actually a sensetive guy! mwahahaha!

I love your sense of humour Ace...


----------



## Ragnar (Apr 11, 2007)

I'd have to go with the original novel  - it was one of the first SF books I read as a kid. I do have a soft spot for Jeff Wayne's musical (wasn't too keen on those awful disco remixes though).

I have a real problem with the Spielberg movie. It wasn't a bad film as it goes but I've been dying to see a _proper_ movie made of the book for years - set in England at the turn of the century. With modern GCI etc... it would look wonderful. Unfortunately, thanks to Spielberg, it looks like I'm going to have to keep waiting


----------



## Wolfeborn (Apr 13, 2007)

If you get chance to see the musical do so, the tickets are a tad on the pricey side but it is an amazing experience, esp if you've listened to the cd for as long as I have.  The book is oviously the quintesential version (i really shouldn't try and use long words without checking the dictionary) But the musical will always have a special place in my heart.


----------



## Ice fyre (Apr 13, 2007)

The musical is available now on DVD, got it fer me christmas it's chock full of extras with rehersal's and stuff.

It's rather good, not too bad at all.


----------



## Kostmayer (Apr 13, 2007)

Anyone here ever see the TV show? Not exactly in the spirit of the Book, but a good series in its own right.


----------



## Ice fyre (Apr 17, 2007)

It got shown at very odd times here in the UK, I suspect it may resurface now with so many cable channels looking for stuff to put on, only caught one or two episodes, what was it about?


----------

